# Faith's operation



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Faith had her spay done yesterday plus had to have several teeth removed. She is wanting to lick & chew at the stitches so I had to put an e-collar on her. Her mouth is a bit sore so have to feed her softened food for a few days. Also have to keep her separate from Timmy cause he wants to play rough, so I'm having to be a nurse/maid to her for a few days too. We'll both be glad when she heals up though! But I don't mind the extra work of it all though cause I love her so much!:love5:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad all went well. The next few days will pass quickly, and she will be be to normal before you know it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a relief to have that done! Get well soon Faith!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Pray she heals fast. Amberleah had her surgery done too and they pulled 3 teeth. she also has Bladder infection so the gave her antibiotic shots suppose to last two weeks. She is shaking a lot. eating soft foods too!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwhhh poor little thing! im dreading when till has have it done LOL when pippi was done she blamed me and wouldnt come near me for days lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I used an inflatable collar for Zarita and Emmie. They are more comfie than the hard plastic cones! Good luck Sue


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Feel better soon, Faith! It's so relieving after the operation is successful, now she just needs to heal!


----------

